# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Restoranti i Forumit

## broken_smile

Hapet sot restoranti i forumit. Jeni te mireseardhur te gjithe! 

Mund te ftoni ke te doni dhe te gatuani cka ju pelqen me shume sepse ketu nuk ka kuzhiniere. 
Hani, pini e defreuni... beni cte doni vetem kot mos rrini.  :arushi: 
Kush ka deshire ta inauguroje i pari?

ah po, mungon edhe emri per restorantin e ri ndaj idete dhe sygjerimet tuaja jane te mirepritura.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Pershendetje broken  :buzeqeshje: 

I paske rene pikes me kete teme.
Une e prej shiritin por vetem me nje kusht. Shiriti duhet te jete blu  :ngerdheshje: 

Po e marr vetem nje makiato te vogel per fillim. Po ju kursej  :perqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

edhe per mua nje kafe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman



----------


## broken_smile

> Pershendetje broken 
> 
> I paske rene pikes me kete teme.
> Une e prej shiritin por vetem me nje kusht. Shiriti duhet te jete blu 
> 
> Po e marr vetem nje makiato te vogel per fillim. Po ju kursej


urdhero dhe makiaton, te befte mire : ) he dhe pak se sa te filloj thirrjet stomaku ketu do te te gjejme..nderkohe mendo per ndonje recete te shijshme...

----------


## broken_smile

> edhe per mua nje kafe


kafe te thjeshte per USAn  :buzeqeshje:  mos pini shume kafe se ju ben dem...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ne kete restorant a ka muzik?

Nese po nje keng rock per mua........Flm..........*

----------


## Izadora

Ptuuu mu thafte dora sa e bera kafen .
A lejohet kafe e dyte ? 
plus dy veze te skuqme me speck , mengjes angles  :ngerdheshje:  


Sa per emrin :
Kleopatra 



Broke paske turnin sot hahahah  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> urdhero dhe makiaton, te befte mire : ) he dhe pak se sa te filloj thirrjet stomaku ketu do te te gjejme..nderkohe mendo per ndonje recete te shijshme...


Faleminderit borken.
Cila eshte menyja e dites se sotme?

Une do te perkujdesem per pijet alkoholike.
Kokteje nga me te ndryshmet, verera, shampanja, birra etj etj...

Do te sjell cdo dite nga nje koktel te ri si oferte ditore.




> Ptuuu mu thafte dora sa e bera kafen .
> A lejohet kafe e dyte ? 
> plus dy veze te skuqme me speck , mengjes angles  
> 
> 
> Sa per emrin :
> Kleopatra


Pershendetje Iz  :buzeqeshje: 


Ec pije me mua dhe USA se e kemi rezervu tavolinen me te mire. Me pamje kah deti  :perqeshje: 

Dy veze te skuqme me spec mmmmm....pak si me t'futme kjo porosi  :ngerdheshje: 

Une propozoj t'ia leme emrin shqip...p.sh "sofra"

----------


## USA NR1

Kleopatra qenka emri i mire per Restorantin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> *Ne kete restorant a ka muzik?
> 
> Nese po nje keng rock per mua........Flm..........*


ne vend dhe kengen, nje pop rock  :buzeqeshje: 

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

e lame pa emer restorantin o forumista... upss tani e pashe Kleopatra...s eshte keq jo por halli mos i ngel hatri Antonios...

----------


## broken_smile

> Faleminderit borken.
> Cila eshte menyja e dites se sotme?
> 
> Une do te perkujdesem per pijet alkoholike.
> Kokteje nga me te ndryshmet, verera, shampanja, birra etj etj...
> 
> Do te sjell cdo dite nga nje koktel te ri si oferte ditore.


menuja eshte sipas deshires, ska menu fikse  :Lulja3:

----------


## Izadora

Nuk i ngel hatri mi jo , o cun i mire  :ngerdheshje:  

Illyrian ahhh deti , deshira ime me e madhe keto momente , det rere dhe diell juhuuuu
C'fare speci mer hahaha , do me na pervlu qysh ne mengjes .


Sa per emrin e hudhim ne short :-)))

----------


## illyrian rex

Nuk ka short jo. Emri eshte restaurant Sofra...u kry kjo pune. E regjistrova prane ministrise  :perqeshje: 

Nuk e morrem vesh...si po i ndajme aksionet. Si iniciatore qe eshte broken i takojne 4%, Izadores per mundin rreth emrit 3%, USA si klienti i pare 2%...ndersa mua po me mbesin vetem 91%  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

:buzeqeshje: Ju uroj per hapjen e restauranti,ku jane pijet,ku ashte reklama sen nuk po shoh hahahahaha,broken meq sot gratis qenka ,nje makiato nese ben..

----------


## USA NR1

ty vetem 91 %???!!!

----------


## Izadora

Ncuk Illyrian restoranti eshte i Brokes , une jam ajo qe  ben inventarin hahahhaha  
Sa pak i paske vu vetes , marshallah  :ngerdheshje: 

Si fillim cdo restorat ben nje bufe te vogel per inagurim , ku cmimet jane rabatt ose falas .
Broke me lejo te kem nderin te shtroj nje tavolin modeste si fillim , se me gatuar nuk ja thek shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

:Mos:   pupupu ca beni keshtu me vrap mendja te leket ju.. ketu jane rreptesisht te ndaluara leket, cdo gje ofrohet gratis dhe me deshire, keshtu qe mbyllet ketu ky muhabet.

propozoj qe ne fund te cdo muaji te votojme per kuzhinierin/en me te mire

----------


## broken_smile

> Ju uroj per hapjen e restauranti,ku jane pijet,ku ashte reklama sen nuk po shoh hahahahaha,broken meq sot gratis qenka ,nje makiato nese ben..


perdite gratis do te jete... te befte mire makiato Nete, shoqeroje dhe me kete leng portokalli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> pupupu ca beni keshtu me vrap mendja te leket ju.. ketu jane rreptesisht te ndaluara leket, cdo gje ofrohet gratis dhe me deshire, keshtu qe mbyllet ketu ky muhabet.
> 
> propozoj qe ne fund te cdo muaji te votojme per kuzhinierin/en me te mire



Falas ? Ngushellime broke  :ngerdheshje:  

Kush do na sjelli nje recete romantike per diten e shen valentinit ?
Propozimi eshte i drejt, vetem qe recetat te jene krijmtari te vete antarve , jo te marra diku ne net :-))

----------

